# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  "ne ... pas" et passé composé / imparfait.

## ac220

Так правильно? Is this correct?
EDIT:
Он(а) никогда не делал(а) уроков.
(S)He never did his/her homework.
Il ne faisait jamais  ses devoirs.
Elle ne faisait jamais  ses devoirs. 
Он(а) не cделал(а) уроки.
(S)He didn't do his/her homevork.
Il n'a fait pas  ses devoirs.
Elle n'a fait pas  ses devoirs. 
/EDIT  
Тогда ещё не было телевизоров.
There wasn`t any TVs back then.
Alors il n'y avait pas les (des?) télés.
As I understand, "les télés" would mean "there weren`t any TVs here" but "les télés", - "any TVs at all". 
Ты не ходил(а) в магазин.
You didn't go to the shop.
Tu n'es allé(e) pas dans le magasin.

----------


## ac220

Sorry for ninja-edits.  ::

----------


## Zubr

> Он(а) никогда не делал(а) уроков.
> (S)He never did his/her homevork.
> Il ne faisait jamais  ses devoirs.
> Elle ne faisait jamais  ses devoirs. 
> Он(а) не cделал(а) уроки.
> (S)He didn't do his/her homevork.
> Il n'a pas fait [s:3j88qmos]pas[/s:3j88qmos]  ses devoirs.
> Elle n'a pas fait [s:3j88qmos]pas[/s:3j88qmos]  ses devoirs.

 Oui.   

> Тогда ещё не было телевизоров.
> There wasn`t any TVs back then.
> Alors il n'y avait pas [s:3j88qmos]les (des?)[/s:3j88qmos] de télés. [Il serait plus naturel de placer « alors » en fin de phrase : « Il n'y avait pas de télés alors. »]

 Dans ce genre de phrases négatives on emploie l'article _de_. On dit donc : « J'ai une télé », mais : « Je n'ai pas de télé. »   

> Ты не ходил(а) в магазин.
> You didn't go to the shop.
> Tu n'es pas allé(e) [s:3j88qmos]pas[/s:3j88qmos] [s:3j88qmos]dans le[/s:3j88qmos] au magasin. [On dit plutôt « aller au magasin » en général, sauf si on veut insister sur le fait d'aller à l'intérieur du magasin.]

 (Если ты предпочитаешь, чтобы я отвечал по-русски или по-английски, скажи.   :: )

----------


## ac220

Да нет, спасибо, до стадии "как собака, - всё понимает, а говорить не умеет" я уже дошёл. По крайней мере, если речь идёт о чём-то вроде разбора предложений.   ::

----------


## ac220

А теперь лучше? Или я всё ещё не понимаю ничего? 
Я не поехал(а) на машине, я пошёл(пошла) пешком.
I didn't take the car, i walked.
Je n'ai pas pris de voiture, j'ai marché. 
Она не умылась.
She didn't wash (herself).
Elle ne s'est pas lavée. 
Он не упал, но ногу всё равно сломал.
He didn't fall, but broke his leg anyway.
Il n'est pas tombé, mais il s'a cassé sa jambe. (Comment dit-on "всё равно"?) 
Она не упала, но ногу всё равно сломала.
She didn't fall, but broke her leg anyway.
Elle n'est pas tombée, mais elle s'a cassée sa jambe. 
Он тогда ещё не умел плавать.
He couldn't swim back then.
Il n'a pas su nager alors.(?) (Il ne savait pas nager alors. (?)) 
Они не пошли в библиотеку.
They didn't go to the library.
Ils n'est pas allés à la bibliothèque.
Elles n'est pas allées à la bibliothèque. Жаль, à не совсем сам заметил, а è так и совсем не сам.  ::  Ну ничего, на то и упражнения. 
В холодильнике ничего не было.
There wasn't anything in the fridge.
Il n'y avait rien dans le frigidaire. 
Мы не ходили в магазин.
We didn't go to the shop.
Nous ne sommes pas allés au magasin. 
Я ничего не понял(а).  :: 
I haven't understood anything.
Je n'ai rien compris.

----------


## Zubr

> Я не поехал(а) на машине, я пошёл(пошла) пешком.
> I didn't take the car, i walked.
> Je n'ai pas pris [s:1laha9vf]de[/s:1laha9vf] la voiture, j'ai marché.

  

> Он не упал, но ногу всё равно сломал.
> He didn't fall, but broke his leg anyway.
> Il n'est pas tombé, mais (il) [Ce « il » n'est pas obligatoire, en général mieux vaut l'omettre ici.] [s:1laha9vf]s&#39;a[/s:1laha9vf] s'est [всё равно: tout de même или quand même] cassé [s:1laha9vf]sa[/s:1laha9vf] la jambe.

  

> Она не упала, но ногу всё равно сломала.
> She didn't fall, but broke her leg anyway.
> Elle n'est pas tombée, mais [s:1laha9vf]il[/s:1laha9vf] (elle) [s:1laha9vf]s&#39;a[/s:1laha9vf] s'est tout de même cassé[s:1laha9vf]e[/s:1laha9vf] la jambe.

 Remarque : l'accord du participe passé dans ce genre de phrases est délicat et pose beaucoup de problèmes à tous les francophones. Si l'ordre des mots est différent, l'accord peut aussi l'être : 
« Elle m'a montré la jambe qu'elle s'est cassé*e*. »   

> Он тогда ещё не умел плавать.
> He couldn't swim back then. [s:1laha9vf]Il n&#39;a pas su nager alors.[/s:1laha9vf] Il ne savait pas nager alors.

   

> Они не пошли в библиотеку.
> They didn't go to the library.
> Ils [s:1laha9vf]n&#39;est[/s:1laha9vf] ne sont pas allés a la bibliothèque.
> Elles [s:1laha9vf]n&#39;est[/s:1laha9vf] ne sont pas allées a la bibliothèque.

----------


## ac220

Merci beaucoup! Mais, je n'ai compris pas le(de?) paragraphe de jambe cassée. 
Спасибо огромное!   ::   Правда, в абзаце про сломанную ногу я не всё понял.   ::  
И почему "la voiture", но [s :: nl11xer]"de frigidaires"[/s :: nl11xer] "de télés"? (Позор! Спутать телевизор с холодильником!   ::   )

----------


## ac220

Хмм... Перечитал про сломанную ногу ещё раз, - и, кажется, всё понял.  По крайней мере, я думаю, что понял.  ::

----------


## Zubr

> И почему "la voiture", но [s:2l44aav3]"de frigidaires"[/s:2l44aav3] "de télés"? (Позор! Спутать телевизор с холодильником!    )

 Quand tu dis « À l'époque il n'y avait pas de télés » tu nies l'existence de l'objet, d'où l'emploi de l'article « de ». Quand tu dis « Je n'ai pas pris la voiture » tu parles d'une voiture en particulier (la tienne ou celle de ta femme par exemple), qui existe bel et bien. 
Si tu disais « Je n'ai pas pris de voiture. », cela signifierait que tu parles d'une voiture quelconque, abstraite, un peu comme en anglais "I didn't take any car". Ce n'est pas impossible à dire, mais j'ai du mal à imaginer un contexte où on puisse parler de prendre une voiture sans savoir laquelle.
De même si tu disais « Il n'y avait pas les télés. » ça signifierait que tu parles de télévisions bien définies. Hors, une télévision qui n'existe pas ne peut pas être bien définie ! Pour employer l'article défini « les » il faut que l'objet soit... défini !  
Note qu'en revanche on peut dire « À l'époque il n'y avait pas la télé », en disant ça on ne parle pas de l'objet « téléviseur » mais du phénomène (si je puis dire). C'est assez difficile à expliquer.  :: 
Il y a les objets « télévision » et il y a le phénomène « télévision » qui consiste en l'accés à la télévision. On dit couramment : « Tu as la télé ? Oui j'ai la télé / Non je n'ai pas la télé. » Ce n'est pas la même chose que de dire « Tu as une télé ? Oui j'ai une télé / Non je n'ai pas de télé. » Dans le premier cas on s'intéresse à la possibilité de regarder la télé, dans le deuxième cas on s'intéresse à l'existence du téléviseur. Ceci explique l'emploi différent de l'article dans les deux cas. 
J'espère que ça répond un peu à ta question. Si ce n'est pas clair, ou si tu veux que j'essaye de dire ceci en russe, только скажи.   ::

----------


## ac220

> J'espère que ça répond un peu à ta question. Si ce n'est pas clair, ou si tu veux que j'essaye de dire ceci en russe, только скажи.

 Не, что толку тогда будет во всей этой зубрёжке и тренировке, если от первого же Si-оборота бежать и просить перевода? Попробую пересказать то, что (я думаю) ты написал...  
"Потому, что когда ты сказал « À l'époque il n'y avait pas de télés » ты имел в виду, что телевизоров вообще не было, никаких. А когда ты сказал « Je n'ai pas pris la voiture »  ты говорил о конкретной машине, своей, например, или жены.  Если бы ты сказал « Je n'ai pas pris de voiture. » это бы означало некую "машину вообще". (Тьфу, как это вообще сказать без артиклей?  ::  ) И хотя оно грамматически правильно, но не очень осмысленно. "  Мой комментарий: Хм. А ситуация вида "Я не поехал на машине, потому что у меня её нет." что будет требовать? 
Je n'ai pas pris de(la?) voiture puisque je ne l'ai rien. (интересно, сколько ашипак на этот раз  ::  ? ) 
Как бы то ни было, я понял это всё так, что "prendre <transport>" в сомнительных случаях скорее требует определённого артикля.  
"Точно так же, когда ты говоришь « Il n'y avait pas les télés. », то ты говоришь о неких определённых телевизорах, но телевизоров-то тогда ещё не было, значит и определённых телевизоров быть не могло. 
Примечание « À l'époque il n'y avait pas la télé » будет означать, что тогда не было _телевидения_, как явления. (И, как я понял, тогда нужен "la/le/les/l'" ) Пример разницы между "le télé" (телевизор) и "la télé" (телевдение) опускаю, понял, "у меня есть телевидение" сможет сказать только [s:1gyejy92]какой-нибудь[/s:1gyejy92] кто-нибудь НУ ОЧЕНЬ богатый.  ::  
Но при этом "смотреть телевизор" (как в "мне нравится смотреть телевизор". - никакой конкретный телевизор в виду не имеется) будет "regarder la télé", - т.е. "смотреть телевидение" (по-русски ненатурально, но понятно.) 
Ceci explique l'emploi différent de l'article dans les deux cas. Не понял.  :: 
" 
Надеюсь, не слишком много напутал, и большое спасибо за подробное объяснение.

----------


## Spiderkat

В фразе "Je n'ai pas pris la voiture", может быть, машина жены или соседа, но это неважно, потому что в таком выражении говорят о средстве транспорта. Вот другой одинаковый пример "Je n'ai pas pris le train/l'avion/le bateau". Фразе "Je n'ai pas pris de voiture", по-моему, звучит странно и смешно. А, может быть, одни сейчас кушают или пьют машины. 
Когда говорят "il n'y a pas de télévision", это значит телевизора нет или никто не имеет телевизор, и "il n'y a pas la télévision", это значит передачи нет или никакая система не получить передачу или передавать.

----------


## ac220

> В фразе "Je n'ai pas pris la voiture", может быть, машина жены или соседа, но это неважно, потому что в таком выражении говорят о [s:2yol70oy]средстве транспорта[/s:2yol70oy] транспортном средстве. Вот другой [s:2yol70oy]одинаковый[/s:2yol70oy] такой же пример "Je n'ai pas pris le train/l'avion/le bateau". Фраза "Je n'ai pas pris de voiture", по-моему, звучит странно и смешно. А, может быть, одни сейчас кушают или пьют машины.

 Спасибо! Думаю, вопрос про "prendre le <transport> можно закрыть.  
As for my corrections, "транспортное средство" is the most common way to say "vehicle" if you have to. "Средство транспорта" is "means of transportation" and sounds formal. Одинаковый=Identical, "такой же"=similar.     

> Когда говорят "il n'y a pas de télévision", это значит телевизора нет или никто не имеет телевизор, и "il n'y a pas la télévision", это значит передачи нет или никакая система не получить передачу или передавать.

 Could you repeat that in English, please? I think I understand the gist of what you're trying to say (I misunderstood Zubr it seems), but your word choice is a bit too awkward to be sure.  Your grammar is very good in fact, it's just lack of vocabulary related to finer points of the topic (vehicles and TV, not French grammar. ) I'm really sorry.  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  Когда говорят "il n'y a pas de télévision", это значит телевизора нет или никто не имеет телевизор, и "il n'y a pas la télévision", это значит передачи нет или никакая система не получить передачу или передавать.   Could you repeat that in English, please? I think I understand the gist of what you're trying to say (I misunderstood Zubr it seems), but your word choice is a bit too awkward to be sure.  Your grammar is very good in fact, it's just lack of vocabulary related to finer points of the topic (vehicles and TV, not French grammar. ) I'm really sorry.

 There's nothing to be sorry about.
So when you hear "il n'y a pas de télévision", it means either there's no TV set or noboby owns one. And "il n'y a pas la télévision", it means there's no TV broadcast either because you don't have the piece of equipment needed to get it or there are no facilities to broadcast.

----------


## ac220

> There's nothing to be sorry about.
> So when you hear "il n'y a pas de télévision", it means either there's no TV set or noboby owns one. And "il n'y a pas la télévision", it means there's no TV broadcast either because you don't have the piece of equipment needed to get it or there are no facilities to broadcast.

 Thanks! Just as I thought.  If you're interested here's how would I say the same idea in Russian. 
"il n'y a pas de télévision" означает "(там, ни у кого) нет телевизоров" или "(там, ни у кого) нет телевизора".  
А "il n'y a pas la télévision" означает что нет телепередач, то ли потому, что  нет (the piece of equipment needed to get it)="оборудования, необходимого для приёма", - а это разве не телевизор?  то ли потому, что никого нет в эфире.   
BTW, Lingvo is a bit unclear on the point, but you should use "эфир" in this sense only when talking about radio, when talking about other matters, it's "воздух" or "воздушное пространство". It could be also used in literature as a metaphor. Back in 90's advertisment slogan of Lingvo was "... Он подобен прозрачному эфиру," meaning that Lingvo was always available to the user. It wasn`t an online service then, it was a TSR DOS program... Or in one of the short stories by Yilf&Petrov: "Так вдруг стало панихидно, что самый воздух, так сказать, эфир и зефир, не лезет в рот гуляющим единицам".

----------


## Zubr

> В фразе "Je n'ai pas pris la voiture", может быть, машина жены или соседа, но это неважно, потому что в таком выражении говорят о средстве транспорта. Вот другой одинаковый пример "Je n'ai pas pris le train/l'avion/le bateau".

 Pas nécessairement, prends le dialogue suivant :
 - Tu es venu comment ?
 - J'ai pris la voiture.
 - Laquelle ? La tienne ou celle de ta femme ?
 - Celle de ma femme. 
Ceci dit, « prendre la voiture » peut bien signifier qu'on parle du moyen de transport envisagé abstraitement, ça dépend du contexte en fait. De même on peut dire « J'ai pris le métro de 18h38 » et on parle alors d'un métro concret. Pour l'avion ou le bateau c'est aussi possible, si le véhicule désigné est précisé d'une façon ou d'une autre : « J'ai pris le même avion que toi ». Dans une telle phrase on emploie l'article défini puisque le substantif est décrit par une relation (ce n'est pas n'importe quel avion, c'est l'avion précisément où tu étais). 
Au passage,   

> Мой комментарий: Хм. А ситуация вида "Я не поехал на машине, потому что у меня её нет." что будет требовать?
> Je n'ai pas pris de(la?) voiture puisque je ne l'ai rien. (интересно, сколько ашипак на этот раз  ? )

 Dans ce cas, on dit « Je suis venu/parti _en_ voiture ; Je ne suis pas venu en voiture puisque je n'en ai pas. »   ::  
(Здесь местоимение _en_ указывает на машину: Je ne suis pas venu en voiture puisque je n'ai pas de voiture. »)   

> Как бы то ни было, я понял это всё так, что "prendre <transport>" в сомнительных случаях скорее требует определённого артикля.

 En général oui. On dit cependant aussi bien « J'ai pris un taxi » que « J'ai pris le taxi ». Dans le premier cas il s'agit d'un taxi, n'importe lequel, dans le second cas on parle du moyen de transport.   

> Но при этом "смотреть телевизор" (как в "мне нравится смотреть телевизор". - никакой конкретный телевизор в виду не имеется) будет "regarder la télé", - т.е. "смотреть телевидение" (по-русски ненатурально, но понятно.)

 Tout à fait.  ::  Quand on dit « J'aime regarder la télé » on ne parle d'aucune télé en particulier, et cependant il est impossible de dire « J'aime regarder une télé ». 
Ceci explique l'emploi différent de l'article dans les deux cas. = Вот почему в первом случае (la voiture) употребляется определённый артикль, а во втором - частичный [или партитивный, не знаю - по-французски « article partitif »] (de télé).

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  В фразе "Je n'ai pas pris la voiture", может быть, машина жены или соседа, но это неважно, потому что в таком выражении говорят о средстве транспорта. Вот другой одинаковый пример "Je n'ai pas pris le train/l'avion/le bateau".   Pas nécessairement, prends le dialogue suivant :
>  - Tu es venu comment ?
>  - J'ai pris la voiture.
>  - Laquelle ? La tienne ou celle de ta femme ?
>  - Celle de ma femme. 
> Ceci dit, « prendre la voiture » peut bien signifier qu'on parle du moyen de transport envisagé abstraitement, ça dépend du contexte en fait. De même on peut dire « J'ai pris le métro de 18h38 » et on parle alors d'un métro concret. Pour l'avion ou le bateau c'est aussi possible, si le véhicule désigné est précisé d'une façon ou d'une autre : « J'ai pris le même avion que toi ». Dans une telle phrase on emploie l'article défini puisque le substantif est décrit par une relation (ce n'est pas n'importe quel avion, c'est l'avion précisément où tu étais).
> ....

 À la question "Tu es venu comment ?", il est entendu que l'on parle ici du moyen de transport et à laquelle je répondrai d'une façon plus automatique par "En voiture" et à défaut de cette dernière "En bus" ou encore "À pied". Question simple, réponse simple.
Par contre si je veux insiter pour x raison plus sur l'objet que sur le moyen, dans ce cas je repondrai un peu comme dans ton exemple mais par "J'ai pris ma voiture/la voiture de ma femme parce que....". Question simple suivie d'un début de conversation sur l'objet lui-même en faisant abstraction du moyen. 
Mais il est vrai que dans cet exemple, suivant le contexte, on peut exprimer soit le moyen de transport, soit l'objet et voire même les deux.

----------


## ac220

> Ceci explique l'emploi différent de l'article dans les deux cas. = Вот почему в первом случае (la voiture) употребляется определённый артикль, а во втором - частичный [или партитивный, не знаю - по-французски « article partitif »] (de télé).

 Merci beaucoup, Zubr et Spiderkat.  Vos exemples sont les plus clairs et utiles.  ::  Je pense que je pourrai utiliser ces articles correctement. 
А теперь немного занудства....   

> никто не имеет телевизор,

 Oh, almost forgot... I don't even want to imagine the act implied by this in  modern Russian.   ::   Please, avoid "to have" at all costs unless you know what you're doing. (Every Russian textbook ought to have such a warning.)   У всех есть телевизор. - "Everybody has a TV." "Tous ont des télés." (Тьху, совсем запутался. Спать пора. Перечитаю завтра на свежую голову. J'ai sommeil, je ne peux pas écrire correctement.) Ни у кого нет телевизора. - "Nobody has a TV." (?) "Personne n'a de télé." (first attempt...  :: ) У Алисы есть телевизор. - "Alice has a TV." "Alice a le télé."
The construction is "У <owner, genetive> есть <something, nominative>." This is the only way you can always say "to have" without some unusual implications. 
The negation is "У <owner, genetive> нет <something, genetive>." 
Russian "There is/are" ("Il y a")  is a  form of the same construction "Там есть <something, nominative>" и "Там нет <something, genetive>" Other similar pronouns can be used in lieu of "там" as well as noun phrases like "в холодильнике" (dans le frigidaire)   В холодильнике есть сыр.   Il y a du (?) fromage dans le frigidaire. 
There is also verb "иметься" (imperfective, reflexive of "иметь") It could be used in place of "есть" in such a constructions and means the same thing, but is more formal, and its conjugation is trickier  ::  (see Lingvo for examples.) 
Also "иметь" could be used in its "to have" sense when talking about abstract  ideas, but that' a whole different can of worms.  
Sorry for talking about something you might know already, but this is very important.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> ... 
> Sorry for talking about something you might know already, but this is very important.

 Не за что!
Ой! Мне стыдно и так написать, и такую ужасную ошибку не увидеть. Да, ты права, про всё это знаю я уже, но никак не знаю, почему это так я написал. Может быть, в этот время просто мозг думал по-французски и только занимался объяснением и примерами, забыв написать правильно по-русски.   ::  
Спасибо за исправления.

----------


## ac220

> Originally Posted by ac220  ... 
> Sorry for talking about something you might know already, but this is very important.     в это[s:nupsitj0]т[/s:nupsitj0] время просто мозг думал по-французски

 Бывает. Русский тут имеет несомненное преимущество, - "у меня есть" буквально на язык без падежей перевести нельзя.*   ::   
("Имеет" here is ok, because  "advantage" is an abstraction. But you could say "У русского (языка) тут (null,есть,имеется) несомненное преимущество." It would sound just as natural, if somewhat less "savant".  Also "имеет численное преимущество"(="is on a power play") is a set phrase used by hockey commenters. But "У ''Питтсбург Пингвинз" есть ещё тридцать секунд численного преимущества." No "to have" here.)   Funny... Now, when I think about it, usage of "to be" to mean "to have" isn't as alien to English as I thought... "They're on a power play", "I'm on my last one", "a car can't run on empty"

----------


## ac220

Just for training sake. Were those correct and/or how to say them? 
Я думаю (мне думается), что я смогу использовать эти артикли правильно. (Je pense que je pourrai utiliser ces articles correctement. )
Je (me) crois que je pourrai utiliser ces articles correctement.  
Я хочу спать, и (поэтому) не могу писать правильно. (J'ai sommeil, je ne peux pas écrire correctement.)
Je ne peux pas écrire correctement, puisque j'ai sommeil.  
У всех есть телевизор.
Ни у кого нет телевизора. 
(?) I can't. Whatever I write looks wrong.  Je ne sais pas comment ces dit-on. (И я не знаю, правильно ли я сказал, что я не знаю.)

----------


## Zubr

> У всех есть телевизор. - "Everybody has a TV." "Tous ont des télés." (Тьху, совсем запутался. Спать пора. Перечитаю завтра на свежую голову. J'ai sommeil, je ne peux pas écrire correctement.)

 Hm... On dit plutôt « Tout le monde a une télé » même si ta phrase n'est pas fausse grammaticalement. D'habitude «все» se traduit bien par « tous » mais ici non, je ne sais pas pourquoi.    

> Ни у кого нет телевизора. - "Nobody has a TV." (?) "Personne n'a de télé." (first attempt... )

 Oui.  

> У Алисы есть телевизор. - "Alice has a TV." "Alice a [s:dta1s6y8]le[/s:dta1s6y8] une télé."

  

> В холодильнике есть сыр.   Il y a du (?) fromage dans le frigidaire.

 Oui.   

> Just for training sake. Were those correct and/or how to say them? 
> Я думаю (мне думается), что я смогу использовать эти артикли правильно. (Je pense que je pourrai utiliser ces articles correctement. )
> Je [s:dta1s6y8](me)[/s:dta1s6y8] crois que je pourrai utiliser ces articles correctement.

  

> Я хочу спать, и (поэтому) не могу писать правильно.
> (J'ai sommeil, je ne peux pas écrire correctement.)
> Je ne peux pas écrire correctement, puisque j'ai sommeil.

 Les deux propositions sont correctes. Note qu'on emploie généralement « puisque » lorsqu'on énonce un fait connu de l'interlocuteur (un peu comme en russe la particule «ведь» : Я не могу писать правильно, ведь спать хочу. Ou quelque chose dans le genre). Sinon on emploie plutôt « parce que ».   

> Je ne sais pas comment ces dit-on. (И я не знаю, правильно ли я сказал, что я не знаю.)

 Je ne sais pas comment ça se dit. / Je ne sais pas comment dire ceci.

----------


## ac220

Спасибо!  
Хоть что-то простое теперь почти сразу получается.  ::

----------

